# How do you keep paint moist?



## Keith Chirsan (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a real newbie question.

I just started using watercolor paint in tubes instead of the pans. I see the YouTube videos where there is paint that was obviously squeezed from a tube onto a palette. It would be pretty expensive to discard the left over paint and I wonder if they rejuvenate it for their next project, or keep it covered somehow to keep it moist or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon Newbie (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, Keith...


I have been watching a number of watercolor tutorials on Skillshare made by Louise De Masi, and I have found them to be very helpful. Here is what she recommends... Find a small ceramic palette with sloping wells. Place a small dab of paint at the top of the well and let it dry for a little while (maybe an hour). Then find a fine spray mister and give the paint dab a squirt or two. The watery paint that results will gravitate to the bottom of the well, where you can dip your brush in it if that's what you need. If you need a more intense color, dab your brush lightly over the re-moistened paint dab. Then she recommends dabbing your brush lightly on a towel to reduce the amount of moisture on your brush, especially if you are painting wet-on-wet. Charles Reid would not have liked this approach, but it works very well for Louise, and for me.


Good luck!


----------



## CokeR (Aug 16, 2020)

1. Put a piece of moist paper towel or sponge in your palette
Or 
2. spray the paint 5-10mins before you paint


If u are using a metal palette it may rust if you keep it moisted


----------



## zeldaella (Jun 25, 2020)

I’ve heard of some people refrigerating their palette, but honestly, you’re inviting mold. It’s safer to let them dry and mist them thoroughly with water before a painting session to reactivate them. Or, just squeeze fresh as needed.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

A lot would depend on how long you need to keep the paint moist. You might mist the palette with water and cover it with cling wrap or shrink wrap. Anything to keep air off of it.


----------



## Richard Johns (Aug 30, 2020)

I have a Fusion clip top palette. I use Daler Rowney tubes and let the paint dry on the palette. A quick spray or simply wipe over with a wet brush and the paint is ready to be used.
Not all manufacturers paints will be able to do this. On an older forum someone did ask all the manufacturers, some said yes, other said no hence why I use Daler Rowney.


----------

